# Migracion de Beryl a Compiz Fusion [cerrado]

## x86

Hola,

Me pregunto si alguien ha visto alguna guía para dar el salto a Compiz Fusion desde el difunto beryl..

No estoy seguro si deberia unmerger o hacer un depclean de todo lo relacionado con beryl (me da la impresion que puedo cargarme el sistema haciendo esto   :Confused:  ) para luego instalar Compiz Fusion .. 

Algun consejo, alguien que lo halla hecho ¿?

Saludos y graciasLast edited by x86 on Thu Nov 15, 2007 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *x86 wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Me pregunto si alguien ha visto alguna guía para dar el salto a Compiz Fusion desde el difunto beryl..
> 
> No estoy seguro si deberia unmerger o hacer un depclean de todo lo relacionado con beryl (me da la impresion que puedo cargarme el sistema haciendo esto   ) para luego instalar Compiz Fusion .. 
> ...

 

Lo correcto -bajo mi humilde y totalmente irrelevante punto de vista-, sería esto:

1.- desinstalar beryl, y cualquier otro paquete relacionado que se haya emergido a mano

2.- usar emerge --ask --depclean para desinstalar la basura restante, en un sistema sano, dicho comando no querrá desinstalar nada (solo lo relacionado con beryl). Si no estás seguro, postea la salida antes de decir "yes".

3.- quitar los overlays que tengas relacionados con beryl y similares, por si acaso

4.- emerge -uDvN world, para asegurarte que si hay algún paquete que se ha eliminado de un overlay, se recompile pero en su versión de portage

5-. revdep-rebuild, no estrictamente necesario, pero por limpieza

Ahora emerge compiz-fusion.

----------

## AnFe

Yo lo hice casi como dice i92guboj y no tuve problemas. Lo único que no menciona pero que supongo que tendrás claro es que tienes que añadir unas cuantas líneas a tu package.keywords .

Un saludo!

----------

## i92guboj

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> Yo lo hice casi como dice i92guboj y no tuve problemas. Lo único que no menciona pero que supongo que tendrás claro es que tienes que añadir unas cuantas líneas a tu package.keywords .
> 
> Un saludo!

 

Eso es porque estoy en ~amd64 y también tengo aceptados los keywords x86 y ~x86 jeje, pero tienes razón. Si están en la rama inestable se necesita añadir los respectivos keywords.

----------

## Howlett

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Lo correcto -bajo mi humilde y totalmente irrelevante punto de vista-, sería esto:
> 
> 1.- desinstalar beryl, y cualquier otro paquete relacionado que se haya emergido a mano
> 
> 2.- usar emerge --ask --depclean para desinstalar la basura restante, en un sistema sano, dicho comando no querrá desinstalar nada (solo lo relacionado con beryl). Si no estás seguro, postea la salida antes de decir "yes".
> ...

 

Yo hice todo esto en su momento, añadiendo lo de meter los paquetes correspondientes en el package.keywords (autounmask al rescate) y ahora tengo compiz-fusion funcionando perfectamente.

----------

## x86

Bueno he actualizado el sistema, he hecho un revdep-rebuild  y  bueno he hecho un emerge --depclean -p antes de desintalar nada a ver como esta mi sistema, y mi sorpresa es que salen 77 paquetes a borrar asi que supongo que mejor arreglar esto antes de seguir .. 

Los paquetes  aborrar por depclean son:

```
 

emerge --depclean -p

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-misc/icon-naming-utils

    selected: 0.7.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libkipi

    selected: 0.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme

    selected: 0.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-proto/dmxproto

    selected: 2.2.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/XML-SAX

    selected: 0.14-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/mit-krb5

    selected: 1.5.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/emerald-themes

    selected: 0.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/libgnomemm

    selected: 2.12.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/subversion

    selected: 1.3.2-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/apr

    selected: 0.9.12

   protected: none

     omitted: 1.2.8

 virtual/perl-Storable

    selected: 2.15

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libsigc++

    selected: 2.0.16

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old

    selected: 0.70

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/gtk+

    selected: 1.2.10-r12

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.10.14

 media-libs/urt

    selected: 3.1b-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/sun-jre-bin

    selected: 1.5.0.13

   protected: none

     omitted: 1.6.0.03

 media-libs/jbigkit

    selected: 1.6-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/STLport

    selected: 5.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/glibmm

    selected: 2.8.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libdmx

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-plugins/gkrellweather

    selected: 2.0.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/rhino

    selected: 1.5.5-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-plugins/gkrellm-mailwatch

    selected: 2.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/jasper

    selected: 1.701.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/commons-beanutils

    selected: 1.6.1-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 4.2.52_p4-r2 4.3.29-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: 4.5.20_p2

 virtual/perl-Test-Simple

    selected: 0.64

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/gconfmm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/commons-collections

    selected: 3.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/libglademm

    selected: 2.6.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/dhcp

    selected: 3.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libao

    selected: 0.8.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-wm/emerald

    selected: 0.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp

    selected: 20050516

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/jre

    selected: 1.5.0

   protected: none

     omitted: 1.6.0

 x11-misc/notification-daemon

    selected: 0.3.7

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-plugins/gkrellmoon

    selected: 0.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/plib

    selected: 1.8.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/automake

    selected: 1.4_p6

   protected: none

     omitted: 1.5 1.6.3 1.7.9-r1 1.8.5-r3 1.9.6-r2 1.10

 media-libs/lcms

    selected: 1.14-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport

    selected: 1.09

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/libgnomeui

    selected: 2.18.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins

    selected: 3.5.5-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 www-client/seamonkey

    selected: 1.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/libgssapi

    selected: 0.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/apr-util

    selected: 0.9.12-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: 1.2.8

 sys-apps/iproute2

    selected: 2.6.22.20070710

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/dhcdbd

    selected: 3.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/gnome-keyring

    selected: 0.4.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libnl

    selected: 1.0_pre6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/iso-codes

    selected: 0.58

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libwnck

    selected: 2.16.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/glib

    selected: 1.2.10-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.12.13

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.17-r8 2.6.18-r3 2.6.18-r4 2.6.19-r5 2.6.20-r6 2.6.20-r8 2.6.22-r2 2.6.22-r5 2.6.22-r8

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.6.22-r9

 dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/jython

    selected: 2.1-r11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libnotify

    selected: 0.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/imlib

    selected: 1.9.14-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/gnu-crypto

    selected: 2.0.1-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/XML-Simple

    selected: 2.14

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 perl-core/Test-Simple

    selected: 0.64

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libsexy

    selected: 0.1.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-shells/tcsh

    selected: 6.14-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/gtkglext

    selected: 1.2.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/gtkmm

    selected: 2.8.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   693

Packages in world:    138

Packages in system:   55

Unique package names: 693

Required packages:    616

Number to remove:     77
```

Gracias!!

----------

## i92guboj

Los elementos no usados por tí pueden ser, usualmente, desinstalados si no son dependencia de algo en tu sistema sin mayores problemas.

En cualquier caso, no hay nada esencial en esa lista, así que desinstala tras revisarla. Si luego echas algo en falta lo puedes re-emerger.

----------

## sefirotsama

me parece que hay varios paquetes necesarios en esa lista... almenos si ése fuera mi sistema. Podrias vivir sin estos? dev-libs/glib, x11-libs/gtk+, net-misc/dhcp, sys-devel/automake, net-misc/dhcdbd,...

Almenos yo los necesitaria, echale otro ojo antes o asegurate de tener las fuentes antes de hacerlo para inmediatamente después hacer un revdep-rebuild...

----------

## diegoto

pero que aplique depclean, y luego un revdep-rebuild... yy luego un emerge -uDN world.

Y te aseguras que si en verdad necesitabas algun paquete de esos los vuelva a instalar en tu sistema.

```
emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

emerge -uDN world
```

Saludos

----------

## x86

Bueno una vez terminado el depclean he hecho un revdep-rebuild y los paquetes instalados han sido:

```
 genlop -l

.

.

.

 Mon Nov 12 19:21:31 2007 >>> dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2

 Mon Nov 12 19:25:43 2007 >>> dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

 Mon Nov 12 19:26:37 2007 >>> dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8

  Mon Nov 12 19:33:16 2007 >>> media-gfx/gwenview-1.4.1

```

Luego he hecho un emerge -DuN y no ha emergido nada ...

Pero hay paquetes como glib,  dhcp (aunque no se si este hace la misma funcion que dhcpcd,que si lo tengo instalado) que me da la impresion que son basicos y no estan ... Los deberia instalar un poco por intuicion o deberia dejarlo asi hasta que algo falle?

----------

## diegoto

y si no te falla nada, que parece que no sino no tuvieras internet ? dejalo asi...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> me parece que hay varios paquetes necesarios en esa lista... almenos si ése fuera mi sistema. Podrias vivir sin estos? dev-libs/glib, x11-libs/gtk+, net-misc/dhcp, sys-devel/automake, net-misc/dhcdbd,...
> 
> Almenos yo los necesitaria, echale otro ojo antes o asegurate de tener las fuentes antes de hacerlo para inmediatamente después hacer un revdep-rebuild...

 

gtk sería básico, si no fuera porque la versión que quiere desinstalar es la 1, fíjate que la 2 está en omited. Los demás no son necesarios. Si fueran de system o bien dependencias de algo, no estarían en esa lista.

----------

## x86

Bien como he visto paquetes que me sonaban en la lista del depclean,  y no tenian el omited como el gtk, he hecho un 

```
equery depends paquete
```

 y los que me han salido como dependencia de paquetes que tengo en el sistema  los he emergido, esto lo hice con unos 10 paquetes y luego de emergerlos he vuelto a hacer un emerge --depclean y un revdep-rebuild  y ambos han salido limpios (no han encontrado nada roto) ..

Algunos paquetes fueron ( libgnomeui libgnomeuimm  libgnomecanvasmm que eran dependencias de cdarao que es usado por el k3b)

 Es adecuado lo que hice ??

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Usas Gnome?

Yo sí, y tengo en /etc/portage/package.use

app-cdr/cdrdao -gnome

(lo único que hace es añadir una gui horrible y sin traducir, que no es esencial para cdrdao y mucho menos si usas k3b)

Con respecto al tema original de este hilo   :Arrow:  http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

----------

## x86

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> ¿Usas Gnome?
> 
> Yo sí, y tengo en /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> app-cdr/cdrdao -gnome
> ...

 

No, yo uso kde ...  el cdrdao  no es necesario para kde acaso????

Ahora que tengo el pc "limpio" de beryl y eso si voy  aseguir la guia del wiki !!

EDITO: El depclean  borro  las fuentes de mi kernel actual  2.6.17.-gentoo-r8 , y me dejo las del 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 , que debo hacer?? actualizo al nuevo kernel o puedo instalar  la vieja fuente 2.6.17-gentoo-r9 ??????

Por esto ahora me da fallos y no me deja compilar los paquetes ... 

ALguien sabe algun lugar donde ver las imcompatibilidades o problemas que esta dando el nuevo kernel 2.6.22 ???

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *x86 wrote:*   

> No, yo uso kde ...  el cdrdao  no es necesario para kde acaso????

 

Es probable que sea una dependencia de k3b, ¿te importaría mostrar la salida de este comando? emerge -vp cdrdao

(Yo lo único que dije fue quitarle la use gnome a cdrdao a toda costa)

 *x86 wrote:*   

> EDITO: El depclean  borro  las fuentes de mi kernel actual  2.6.17.-gentoo-r8 , y me dejo las del 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 , que debo hacer?? actualizo al nuevo kernel o puedo instalar  la vieja fuente 2.6.17-gentoo-r9 ??????
> 
> Por esto ahora me da fallos y no me deja compilar los paquetes ... 
> 
> ALguien sabe algun lugar donde ver las imcompatibilidades o problemas que esta dando el nuevo kernel 2.6.22 ???

 

Usa /etc/portage/package.mask para enmascarar versiones superiores del kernel, la versión 2.6.17 en concreto se ha eliminado de portage, ya sólo podrás o bien hacer un downgrade a la 2.6.16-r13 o actualizar a otra posterior

----------

## x86

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *x86 wrote:*   No, yo uso kde ...  el cdrdao  no es necesario para kde acaso???? 
> 
> Es probable que sea una dependencia de k3b, ¿te importaría mostrar la salida de este comando? emerge -vp cdrdao
> 
> (Yo lo único que dije fue quitarle la use gnome a cdrdao a toda costa)

 

ok, ya te entiendo .. Yo tengo el -gnome puesto el make.conf

```
emerge -vp cdrdao

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2  USE="-debug -encode -gnome -pccts" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

